# Help! I think my cories bred!



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I found these big white eggs on one side of the tank, too big to be snail eggs even though my red ramhorn snails are getting huge. There're five little groups of them, spread out on one side of my tank. I looked up cory breeding habits, and it showed a picture of an eggy female. One of my cories looked really big and round lately, and I was worried. The more I read on cory breeding, the more I think thats what happened.

The tank is 14g, heated to 81F. I don't do water changes as much as I should >,< I'm nervous too because the eggs are on the side of the tank with the half-baffled filter intake. Will the snails eat them? Should I let the snails eat them? I don't have access to live foods, just two types of bottom-feeder pellets (only one they like), algae wafers (for snails), and a few flake/pellet betta foods. I don't have a petstore near me either D: 
What should I do?

I took pictures, but I'm supposed to be doing school right now so I'll upload them later. They look exactly like this, however:








(picture taken from google)


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay congratulations :-D
do you want to save them ?
you could just leave them to see what happens,i did that with mine,and i did have a survivor
and he lives still today. :-D don't know what he was eating,because i never even knew 
he was in there. lol


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I read up some on cory breeding, and have put a couple batches of the eggs in a container floating in the tank. I'm worried I squished some D': But most that I scraped off look okay. I guess I'll see in a few days who makes it! I read I can feed them egg yolk, so thats what I'll do.  Any tips guys?


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Do the eggs look tan or white? White eggs have fungus and the tan eggs are the fertilized ones. The fungus can spread to the healthy eggs so it's often recommended to add a few drops of methylene blue to the tank if you are trying to save the eggs. The will get a little darker over the next two days. The eggs should hatch in 2-3 days. To be quite honest when my cories spawned I didn't actively try to hatch the eggs. I thought the adults had eaten the eggs but about three weeks after their spawn I found two tiny babies. They were eating leftovers from the sinking pellets the adults ate. After I found them I started feeding them some frozen brine shrimp along with the crushed up high protein wafers. They've been pretty much eating algae and shrimp wafers their whole life and they are healthy and the right size for their age.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

No dont feed them egg yolk. They will eat the yolks of their own eggs for the first couple days is what it meant. However, I could be mistaken but those eggs looks fairly white which means they haven't been fertilized.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Gosh... some look tan, but most are white. I thought white was good... they aren't pure white, they have little half-circles of something dark inside the egg when I look close.

Edit: Darn, I don't have meth. blue. No petstore near me either. I guess with these eggs I will have to hope for the best.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

ladayen said:


> No dont feed them egg yolk. They will eat the yolks of their own eggs for the first couple days is what it meant. However, I could be mistaken but those eggs looks fairly white which means they haven't been fertilized.


LOL yes, I know. I'm not going to feed a bunch of eggs right now. Also, the eggs arent pure white anymore, they look like there are little half-circles of something tan-ish in them.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

How fortunate you are. I have heard it isn't easy to breed cory so I love hearing about this kind of stuff. Cory's are awesome. I love when a fish's habits surprise people.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

mine seem to do it a lot,water change time in the summer a little cooler
with the water,and wayyyyyhaaaaay off they go.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

> mine seem to do it a lot,water change time in the summer a little cooler
> with the water,and wayyyyyhaaaaay off they go.


yep mine too. It seems if you have bronze or green cories it's not really a challenge to get them to spawn at all. We have a harder time trying to get them to stop. The first time they spawned everyone ate so much eggs. My betta looked like he was going to burst.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

all my fish gather round when the cores start,and mine are the albino
ones.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, I can always learn something new.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

don't worry about meth blue. the day after they hatch, (when they begin swimming) feed them egg yolk. It's up to you whether you boil it first, but only feed a drop at a time, as many times a day as you can. an hour after you feed them, change the water in their floating container. Before they hatch, gentle oxygenation can help.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome!!!  Grats on the spawn, I just got Three-Lined Cories and I'm getting more in the next few weeks, I'd love it if mine did that. Good luck!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll need the luck. I have no idea if the eggs are fertile or bad. I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll buy the pair off you


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Marlboroack said:


> I'll buy the pair off you


Are you just looking for a breeding pair of cories? If so I think it would be easier to buy a group of your own cories at a local pet store and follow the common techniques to get them to spawn rather than attempting to buy and ship cories from someone who isn't offering them for sale. I find that if you give bronze/green cories (C. aeneus) the right stimulus they will spawn really well for you. Also cories need to be kept in groups of at least 4 to be happy.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

+1 to Hedgehog.

Sorry Marlboroak, my little guys arent for sale. I have three, not a pair. I wouldnt separate them for a million bucks LOL! Also I have never shipped fish.

(fyi, reason why I have 3 is because one got stuck in a peice of cactus wood, even though I got him out he didn't make it.)


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Well if some of eggs hatch and the fry survive you'll get your school back to a proper size. I've had one die when I had four. We found our two babies shortly after so we didn't replace the adult cory.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

They eggs have fuzzed over, so I doubt anything will come of them  Hopefully next time they'll work out, and maybe I'll have some meth. blue by then....


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry bettafish15. If they've spawned once though it shouldn't be too difficult to get them to spawn again though. Next time you'll be more prepared.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww sorry to hear that,however on an up note,
they will spawn again.
:-D


----------

